# PRTB -is registration Tax Deductible



## geri (26 May 2005)

Hi,
Just wondering if anyone knows if the 70 Euro per tenancy registration with the PRTB is tax deductible. I would look on this as a necessary expense incurred as a result of renting out a property,
Thanks,


----------



## DonKing (26 May 2005)

It's a while since I checked but as far as I can remember it is deductible against your rental Income.


----------



## delgirl (28 May 2005)

Yes, it definitely is.


----------



## gargamel (30 May 2005)

It is if you can get a receipt 

Anyone got a receipt off them yet?


----------



## delgirl (30 May 2005)

I sent off my registration in January and the cheque was only cashed in May!  Didn't get a receipt, but will have the bank statement, cheque stub and a copy of the registration form if there's any query.


----------



## biggerry (30 May 2005)

I sent off a couple of registration forms in December '04.  I hadn't heard anything, so on April 8 I mailed them (their address is Tenancies_Board@environ.ie) asking what the status of my application was.  


The reply I got (on May 4) was "at present we are not in a position to check if your form is here or not ploease bear with us a little longer and we should have the backlog dealt with"

My cheque was chashed on April 13th.


----------



## geri (31 May 2005)

Hi all,
Thanks everyone.  I am just about to send in my registration.  Have been renting out the house since last august.  I'm not a property investor. Do you think I'll be penalised??
Thanks again,
Geri.


----------



## dam099 (27 Jun 2005)

geri said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> Thanks everyone. I am just about to send in my registration. Have been renting out the house since last august. I'm not a property investor. Do you think I'll be penalised??
> Thanks again,
> Geri.


 
If you are renting out a house how are you not a property investor?


----------



## geri (28 Jun 2005)

ok, I suppose in the literal sense, I am a "property investor" since I part own a house which is currently being rented out.  We're not making a profit on the rental income, although we will be submitting to the revenue.  Are you really a property investor if you're not making a profit and plan to move into the house yourself?


----------



## ClubMan (28 Jun 2005)

geri said:
			
		

> Are you really a property investor if you're not making a profit and plan to move into the house yourself?


Yes - if you are deriving rental income from a property (other than under the rent a room scheme) then you are a property investor and the usual tax and other rules apply.


----------

